# Wool Hunting Clothes



## Allen Oliver (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking for info on best Wool clothes for hunting and good locations to purchase.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Real wool surplus USMC sweaters are worth their weight in gold,
if you can find one......light, and comfy and keeps you warm even
when wet....
Great 2nd layer for extreme cold days or top layer for cool days, with poly-pro base ....


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 29, 2013)

I have Columbia Wool jacket and overalls best hunting items I ever bought.


----------



## deadend (Nov 29, 2013)

I like Kuiu, First Lite, and Core4Element merino baselayers but the wool outer layers are far too heavy for their performance compared to synthetics. Online is the only way to fly.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a bunch of First Lite merino gear. It's holding up well.
Check out online Sitka, Kuiu, Grey Wolf, Core4Element, First Lite. 

Best thing I ever did was get rid of my synthetics, go to wool and wear a windproof shell.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2013)

So it's wool for base layers and synthetics for outer layers. Synthetics such as? What about down outer layers, if it don't rain? Silk under layers?
Places to buy online?


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got some L.L. Bean wool that's 40 years old, ad in good shape.  I've got one pair of wool pants that's scary rugged.  I especially like the lined wool shirt-jaks.

Oe good thing about Bean is that they carry large sizes.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2013)

Found Columbia wool camo pants at a goodwill, great pants for nasty weather.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 12, 2013)

I love wool. It cuts the wind and repels moisture.  I wear it over polypro long johns and top it off with a Goretex jacket. One thing I'm never without now is a polypro balaclava.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2013)

Not really hunting related but I saw a Cashmere sweater today that was 100% acrylic. Which would mean not only did it not contain Cashmere wool, it didn't even contain wool.

In the United States, under the U.S. Wool Products Labeling Act of 1939, as amended, (15 Uction 68b(a)(6)), states that a wool or textile product may not be labeled as containing cashmere unless:

    such wool product is the fine (dehaired) undercoat fibers produced by a cashmere goat (Capra hircus laniger);
    the average diameter of the fiber of such wool product does not exceed 19 microns; and
    such wool product does not contain more than 3 percent (by weight) of cashmere fibers with average diameters that exceed 30 microns.
    The average fiber diameter may be subject to a coefficient of variation around the mean that shall not exceed 24 percent.[1]


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 24, 2013)

My 2cents worth is the two top brands would be king of the mountain and sleeping indian designs.  Sadly sleeping indain designs went out of business.

Another good brand would be Johnson Woolens out of Vermont.  A pair of pants like those people wear up north will run about $180  but worth every penny on those really cold days.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 25, 2013)

Another advantage of wool is it super quiet especially if slip hunting.


----------



## JimD (Dec 29, 2013)

Keep an eye out in sportsmans guide for the surplus wool pants from Europe. You can get them for about $10 and they are very good. I've had a pair for 20 years and they look almost new. Only downside is they don't have any pockets on the legs like BDU's do, as they are dress pants.


----------



## biker13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Got Columbia pants and Parka,very warm also a pair of wool overalls.Recently got some wool leggings at SPG 2 pair for $15 and they are great.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 28, 2014)

When Jos A Banks puts their lambswool sweaters on sale, I buy my hunting sweaters (brown or dark green - either round neck or half zip). 

$125+ sweaters go on sale for $36. 

This year's really good sale was a month or two ago. I look for it every year.

I also have a Browning lined wool sweater. It's almost too hot to wear except in the coldest south Georgia weather (also cost a lot more than I pay for the Jos Banks sweaters).


----------



## biker13 (Mar 29, 2014)

wool military sweaters if you can find some are the best.Go larger on size you regularly wear


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 30, 2014)

Wool stays cold when wet. New high tech clothing is the way to go. Lightweight and warm. Wool is very old school.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 30, 2014)

rich kaminski said:


> wool stays cold when wet. New high tech clothing is the way to go. Lightweight and warm. Wool is very old school.



yep


----------



## Discotdi (Jun 9, 2014)

Sierra trading post online has good deals on lots of different hunting clothes.
 I bought some Browning full curl wool camo bibbs and a matching wool parka with down zip out liner for bout 50% retail. Maybe more. They still have them online for sale.
Sign up for emails and they will send you deals every couple of days. Put the things you want into your cart then you can check the prices with every new email and buy when the deal is best.
You can save some serious money with Sierra Trading post.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 10, 2014)

Beagle brand. or Johnsons mill out of Vermont, or for less expensive, columbia from Cabelas, not 100% wool but good enough for the SE. and a good bargain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually, wool will keep you warm when it`s wet. Wool is a very good material for clothes. Merino wool is even better.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2014)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Wool stays cold when wet. New high tech clothing is the way to go. Lightweight and warm. Wool is very old school.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 21, 2014)

*Wool hunting clothes*



Nicodemus said:


> Actually, wool will keep you warm when it`s wet. Wool is a very good material for clothes. Merino wool is even better.



Yep. And it's natural.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 22, 2014)

If you are not impressed with a trendy name tag, you might check out the military surplus inventory at Sportsman's Guide. Much of their gear is brand new, never issued and comes from such places as Germany, Czechoslovakia, Russia, etc. It is cold over there and those people know how to keep warm. The quality of some of the garments that I have purchased is unbelievable and so is the price.


----------



## JohnyBlaze999 (Jan 23, 2019)

Over the years, I purchased a vest, jacket, and Cabelas Wooltimate park http://huntingfishingplus.com/best-wool-hunting-jackets/ when they went on sale. I really like things, but I rarely wear a park. I found that I really didn’t like the heavy and bulky outer layer, especially for bow hunting. My favorite choice for very cool seats is the Wooltimate MTO50 rain coat, over layered layers of merino wool. If it's actually cold, for example, 10 degrees with -20 windmills, and I go hunting with an open tree stand, then I will put one of these stickers on my back.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 24, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, wool will keep you warm when it`s wet. Wool is a very good material for clothes. Merino wool is even better.


Showed my granddaughter a wool hunting shirt I bought at the PX in 1970. She said "No wonder it's out of style." I told her that style is just something to make folks spend $$. Wool was keeping people warm 100s of years ago. It's keeping people warm now. And it will be keeping people warm 100 years from now! Practical never goes out of style. So much for "old school". Wonder where "light weight and warm" will be 100 years from now?


----------



## Dusty Roads (Aug 13, 2020)

JohnyBlaze999 said:


> Over the years, I purchased a vest, jacket, and Cabelas Wooltimate park http://huntingfishingplus.com/best-wool-hunting-jackets/ when they went on sale. I really like things, but I rarely wear a park. I found that I really didn’t like the heavy and bulky outer layer, especially for bow hunting. My favorite choice for very cool seats is the Wooltimate MTO50 rain coat, over layered layers of merino wool. If it's actually cold, for example, 10 degrees with -20 windmills, and I go hunting with an open tree stand, then I will put one of these stickers on my back.





NCHillbilly said:


>


I've done both-like the new school Capalene and the like  to skin than layering depending on weather.
Old school down is unbeatable for dry days in my book.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 2, 2020)

I commented earlier in this post (2013) about Sleeping Indian being out of business.  When the NRA convention was in Atlanta in April 2017, they had a booth.  After the owner passed away, I believe his children sold the company/rights so the company is back in business.

I believe I have a Highline Shirt purchased when Cabelas sold it on their website in 2008.  Later, I sent the shirt to sleeping Indian and had them add a couple of pockets on it.

At the NRA show in 2017, I ordered a vest (Castillo Vest I believe).  A couple of years ago, I decided to order the Mountain Hunter jacket while I could get one in the event they ever went out of business.

I have not worn the mountain hunter jacket yet, but the vest and shirt (which I use as a jacket) I have used a lot. 

If interested in wool clothing, Sleeping Indian is the best.  I believe they also make clothing for some of the U.S. military.

For pants, I have a pair of green wool pants from Johnson Woolens out of Vermont.

https://www.sleepingindianusa.com/


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Sep 2, 2020)

Have some MINUS 33 wool  for over 20 years still in near new condition. I wash it in the washing machine on gentle and air dry it...100 percent merino wool


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2020)

I have some of the new non-natural thermal underwear and some fleece stuff like Polarguard, etc. 
Whatever I can find in 2nd hand stores.  I also buy old used merino and cashmere sweaters for outdoor use. I have some silk thermals and an alpaca stocking cap as well.
I have a Marmot fleece shirt that I like and a down jacket.

I usually have an acrylic or poly base and then go with the wool and down over this. Although the merino and cashmere aren't itchy.

And wool does insulate even when wet.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 5, 2020)

Merino wool early season. Gets cooler, stack regular wool on that, gets bitter cold, put goose down on top of all that. They ain't a synthetic made that holds a candle to the old stuff. Like the wool hat in my picture. (Had it bout 5 years now) I've sweated in it and it never gets smelly like a ball cap. I'm completely sold on wool.


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 1, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Merino wool early season. Gets cooler, stack regular wool on that, gets bitter cold, put goose down on top of all that. They ain't a synthetic made that holds a candle to the old stuff. Like the wool hat in my picture. (Had it bout 5 years now) I've sweated in it and it never gets smelly like a ball cap. I'm completely sold on wool.





strothershwacker said:


> Merino wool early season. Gets cooler, stack regular wool on that, gets bitter cold, put goose down on top of all that. They ain't a synthetic made that holds a candle to the old stuff. Like the wool hat in my picture. (Had it bout 5 years now) I've sweated in it and it never gets smelly like a ball cap. I'm completely sold on wool.


I just started wearing merino wool and I'm sold too.  Better than the polyester "tech" tee and long johns


----------

